
Show HN: FetchPDF – Custom PDF Designer and API - FetchBen
Hi,<p>FetchPDF is a template designer and API to generate PDFs from custom templates. (It&#x27;s also possible to generate from your own HTML or URLs)
The template designer can be shared or embedded, bringing PDF customisation and rendering to your own application with a few simple API calls.
Placeholders can be added to templates and replaced with your data when generating via the API.<p>Background: I was working for a platform that delivered certificates and invoices on behalf of other organisations, but used a single template for everyone. Needless to say, organisations wanted control over the designs and information on their PDF outputs. There was a bit of hacking to get by, but no scalable solution. I built FetchPDF to solve this problem.<p>My current focus is on getting it out there and growing!
The main technologies I used are ASP.NET and Mithril.js<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fetchpdf.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fetchpdf.com</a>
======
aminmemon
Shouldn't there be 'Sign Up' button underneath all the plans? Also I believe,
you should change the 'Fetches' to something else, it is kind of confusing. I
know that you have tried explaining that in the first question itself.

~~~
FetchBen
Thanks for your feedback. As everyone starts on a trial I didn't want to
confuse it by putting sign up buttons under each plan, and visually I prefer
one clear call to action. Maybe I could change the button text to "Start
Here"? I agree that Fetches can seem vague at first. I'll revisit it.

